# RT Breeding experience !! ( unsuccessful)



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi
just want sharing my little Breeding experience....
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/breeding-spawning-section-15/fade-golden-flowerhorn-collection-2622/
before i have breeding many Golden flowerhorn ... so NOW i am interesting try breeding RT ! looking and search and reading lot tips! finially get the RT and GT match ! i understand it is a long Process ( Few generations) to became RED TEXAS! and time and spent many tanks...
but just interesting to try!!
RT = male green texas (Herichys Carpinte) and crossing it with a female such as Parrot, King-Kong, Mammon, Darmo, Flamingo, RED Devil, Redshock or Redsyn. also know most is Gt or look red devil of the fry look like after! even only 1 or no any look same RT! i have 1 time got a little pink ( almost white) , then i give up breed again, but after 2 years, i want try again,,, 
some formula found! but of crouse have some secret we still unknow!
GT= Green Texas
KKP= King Kong Parrot
SRT= Super Red Texas
SUPER RED SYN= Super Red Synispillum

GT X KKP
GT X PARROT
GT X SUPER RED SYN
GT X SRT

the one i got before it should be golden monkey flowerhorn crossed red texas!
so show the orage red colour! but still look nice! so i try get him and match with my green texas! *about 2 week ago , my GR laying the eggs...
but too bad , the Rt is Infertile ( i guess) !!! here is sharing my experience!!!*
but i dont give up, i will try again ,,,,it is very interesting get my hybird cichlid!
have any one Breeding RT experience !! would sharing any tips or pic for us learn, thks for reading!!

*RT Breeding experience process !! ( unsuccessful)*
































































thks for looking!!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

VIDEO!!!


thks for looking!!!!
all the pair was SOLD ALREADY!!!!but i wont give up,, will try look/ find have (fertility) RED TEXAS ! or used RED DEVIL / Texas make Hybrid!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear! I feel your pain man! My German Blue Rams have laid roughly 50 batches of eggs to date and still no fry. Frustrating for sure! Maybe next time 'eh? Don't give up hope & best of luck!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hahah,, i do not very feel pain $$ !only spent my little time..., anyway i sold already , it wont make me lose too much!however have him almost 3 months.. it just a good experience !! it was fun!! i wont give up ....:bigsmile:
some they said RT can have fertility !! hope i can find!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I see lots of black dot there on the eggs but still no success?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

no.....because the RT is Infertile ! i after 4 ~5 days ,, all eggs turn white colour!!( can't hatch,,,)


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

What is the ph in your tank?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> What is the ph in your tank?


ph around 7 ,
before my flowerhorn breed is same too! 
after 3 days half eggs turn white, and 5 days all white, ( can't hatch,,,)


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

AAWww that's frustrating.. sorry to hear. Someday you will find the right male who is fertile  Then we can all buy RT from you


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

herry123 said:


> hi 2 everyone i get a new tank and i have 10 fishes in it, growing very well, i am new in this forum, get some good ideas from this forum, and pisces thanks for sharing sach a nice post with us, good to see these picture and comments.


welcome to BCA.. 
i like breed fh, it just a fun part to learn, from the process u will find very interesting & success .., if u can get the nice baby one!
and i breeding few Fh already before , i really like golden colour, it is rare have nice looking one .... compare then other type fh! and i want to find out here have any BCA memebr have breed RT and sharing with us !! so i can know what i am missing part to do!! 
thks for everyone i give up 2 years ago process breed Rt. but some how suddenly want to continue again.... it is funny( only need time & space )!


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,I am trying to buy a male flowerhorn over 10'' ,I have a 7" male and a 11" female,so I am looking to trade up to a bigger male.


----------

